# What sermon has most impacted your life?



## RamistThomist (Mar 30, 2005)

We often list our favorite preachers and those who have really edified us but specifically, what are some particular sermons that have really helped you out?

Some of my favorites are:
1) John Piper's sermon on Romans 9: "The Freedom of His Mercy and the fame of his Name."

2) Sinclair Ferguson's 3-part series at Piper's Pastor's Conference: "Good fences, Bad Fences, and the Glory of Christ."


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 30, 2005)

Brian Borgman's "Ruth" series and "Parable of the sower" series. They were all good.


----------



## heartoflesh (Mar 30, 2005)

Al Martin's What is a Christian?

A real classic.


----------



## The Lamb (Mar 30, 2005)

Does Christs sermon n John 6 count? hahhahhaha

one of the best I have read is 

Bunyan: the barren fig tree

CHS : Gods Sov $ Mans Resp. based on Romans 10


in person, this little old man I heard preach once on Eph: 1

He was like 90 yrs old. 100 lbs. not very eloquent. But the SPirit was in him.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 30, 2005)

I don't know if it constitues a sermon, but Spurgeon's "All of Grace" had an impact on me.


----------



## Augusta (Mar 30, 2005)

I would have to say R.C. Sproul speaking on predestination. That is when I had my very first introduction to the doctines of grace which changed my life forever. Another one that later convinced me of the depth of my sin and depravity was a sermon by Rev. John Wagner called "God's Hell." It is the most powerful sermon on hell and why we deserve it next to "Sinner in the Hands of an Angry God." It is available for download on Sermon Audio and is actually the 5th most downloaded sermon there, SIHOAG being 1st. 

God's Hell


----------



## Robin (Mar 30, 2005)

I hope no one will mind if I say....almost each and every one of my pastor's sermons impact me --- most deeply. It's not about the homiletics --- it's because each one is about Christ. Take a look at some of them (they're in text and audio form.) This one's on Galatians:

http://www.christreformed.org/resources/sermons_lectures/00000044.shtml?main

The idea is to "preach Christ" each Lord's Day....which is the method they're teaching the guys at Westminster (Horton, et al.)

Frankly, I don't care if it's Kim Riddlebarger speaking --- all I care about is what is being said --- and I'm afraid that I only want to hear about Christ on the Lord's Day.



R.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 30, 2005)

Robin,
That's great.


----------



## Authorised (Mar 30, 2005)

Probably John Wagner's "God's Hell."


----------



## Irishcat922 (Mar 30, 2005)

The sermon the Baptist preacher preached the day I became a Christian. Praise God for his unspeakable gift.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 30, 2005)

Jonathan Edwards' "Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God"


----------



## Larry Hughes (Mar 30, 2005)

Robin,

I couldn't agree more!!!

That's a GREAT sermon by Dr. Riddlebarger you posted.

ldh

[Edited on 3-31-2005 by Larry Hughes]


----------



## Solo Christo (Mar 30, 2005)

There have been many. One of the most stirring though for me was the first time I heard pastor link the passover to the crucifixion in detail. I still get goosebumps.....


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Jonathan Edwards' "Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God"



I am listening to "Meet the Puritans" by Dr. Don Kistler. On "The Purtans on Hell", he says that the only sermon scarier than Edwards is Thomas Vincent's "Fire and Brimstone." Has anyone read this?


----------



## Redeemed (May 5, 2005)

"Man of God" by John MacArthur
"No Neutral Ground" Al Martin
"Free offer of the Gospel" Sinclair Ferguson


----------



## doulosChristou (May 5, 2005)

"The Lord Our Righteousness" by George Whitefield


----------



## bond-servant (May 6, 2005)

Wow Robin, there are some great sermon notes on that site. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (May 6, 2005)

i have the same story as augusta above.....

the old, old story by Spurgeon....it's easy to find although i don't have time to link it...FIND IT and respond....grace and peace as we all go into the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scott (May 12, 2005)

"The sermon the Baptist preacher preached the day I became a Christian. Praise God for his unspeakable gift."

Me too. I don't even remember the pastor's name but I remember really understanding grace and how liberating it was!


----------



## Romans922 (May 12, 2005)

All of John Pipers sermons on Romans 8:26-9:23


----------



## Myshkin (May 12, 2005)

an adapted version of Richard Sibbes "The Bruised Reed and Smoking Flax", Matt. 12:20


----------



## Redeemed (May 13, 2005)

AL Martin's series on the Fear of God and Sign Post Verses


----------



## LawrenceU (May 13, 2005)

The Sunday morning when our preacher stood and read the Sermon on the Mount and then sat down. His name was Jim Woodruff. He is one of the best preachers I know. That Sunday made and impact upon the congregation which lasts to this day. It was over 30 years ago.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 14, 2005)

> Thomas Vincent's "Fire and Brimstone." Has anyone read this?



Yes, and its excellent. Its right up there with Edward's "Sinners..."

Best sermon I ever HEARD:
One of Dr. Donnaly's sermons. Not sure which one I would pick. Myabe the series on hell. Maybe on salvation.


----------



## matthew11v25 (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> 
> 
> > Thomas Vincent's "Fire and Brimstone." Has anyone read this?
> ...



Is that Edward Donnely?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 14, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## duke (May 16, 2005)

Edward Donnelly is Pastor of Trinity Reformed Presbyterian Church in Newtownabbey, Northern Ireland. He is also a Prof. of NT literature in the Reformed Theological College (http://www.rpc.org/college/) in Belfast. He is not a Dr as he ain't got a PhD but he is right up there with the finest NT Greek teachers.

Ted is widely respected for his gracious pastoral care and powerful preaching. Although outside of reformed Presbyterian circles he tends to be somewhat of an unknown in Northern Ireland. A true shame.

His sermons on hell are amongst the best I have ever heard or read on this terrible topic.

Phil.


----------

